# Mi viaje a lima 12/20/2006



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bienvenido al foro, Naoj! Y felicitaciones por tus lindas fotos!


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Wenas  
Primero gracias por la bienvenida.

A Vane de Rosas, lo siento pero no tengo más fotos de Surco.

A Jose Perez, vivo en Mallorca ( España ) y mi madre es Peruana.

Muchas gracias, a todos y a todas por vuestros comentarios ahora posteo las fotos de chiclayo y pimentel, y mañana las de la amazonia.

P.D: El aeropuerto de Lima esta mucho mejor que el de barajas.

salu2


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

^^^^^^

Le falta solo el trencito subteraneo


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Ya postee, un nuevo thread con fotos de Chiclayo, mañana pongo las de pimentel, las de algunos pueblos y las de la Amazonia Peruana.

salu2:cheers:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

me encantaron tus fotos  estuviste en Vista Alegre parece ser esa zona de Surco.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

CHevre las fotos !!! Gracias por ellas !


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Recuerdo este puente...hace muchos años me tomé fotos allí...claro que todavía no estaba esa malla protectora blanca !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Seguramente no estaba porque había menos suicidas:lol:


----------

